# NOMOS Tangente Neomatik Platinum Gray: Hands On Review



## Bainz83

Thats such a nice watch. I really really want to like it, but those lugs! Couldn't they do a version with tapered lugs?


----------



## teckel12

I like Nomos, I own an Orion ref 383. But the lugs are kinda long on many models especially the Tangente. The title picture in this thread shows this very well. The watch lugs are off that poor guy's wrist by a half inch at least. That's no way a watch should wear.


----------



## robertmurray

Great review. Lovely looking watch.


----------



## mykii

teckel12 said:


> I like Nomos, I own an Orion ref 383. But the lugs are kinda long on many models especially the Tangente. The title picture in this thread shows this very well. The watch lugs are off that poor guy's wrist by a half inch at least. That's no way a watch should wear.


The secret is sizing down aggressively. When I had mine, I wore a 33/34mm cause I had tiny wrists.


----------



## gangrel

And remember, many Nomos models are basically all dial, no bezel, so you still have a very sizable watch face. Figure that a 35 mm Tangente's dial is the same size as a 39 mm watch with a 2 mm bezel. And that's not overly wide. The lug length plays along similar lines. Yes, if you buy only considering case size? Pretty good chance it won't work, unless you're already downsizing. For me, 38 is probably the sweet spot normally, but I'd go 35 with this.

Except...I've got a 35 mm Tangente Sport, with a silver-grained dial and blue appointments. From when Nomos found a few leftover dials a few years back...otherwise discontinued some time ago. But it's absolutely one of my favorite watches.


----------



## teckel12

mykii said:


> The secret is sizing down aggressively. When I had mine, I wore a 33/34mm cause I had tiny wrists.


Totally agree, my 38 wears like 40/41. Very nice watches, good value, just be sure to downsize, maybe a lot.


----------



## mui.richard

The watch case is in stainless steel, it has nothing to do with precious metal other than the name, not that I expect it to actually has anything to do with platinum at that price point.


----------



## BarracksSi

It's rare that the very top photo of a watch post makes me _not_ want one. Last time I checked out Nomos in a shop, I felt the same as some of you guys are saying — those lugs are just so long and clunky. The hero shot in this thread shows this clunkiness perfectly. I'd look for the smaller size.


----------



## SimpleWatchGuy

Great review and nice looking watch. The lugs look rather long for my taste, but you can't resist that Nomos style


----------



## gangrel

The trick is to realize that with Nomos, the case size does NOT indicate appearance and fit. If you wear 38 from most companies? A Nomos 35-36 will be excellent. The L2L affects fit; the virtually non-existent bezel means there's a LOT of dial, so it's visually more impactful than its nominal size would suggest.


----------



## teckel12

BarracksSi said:


> It's rare that the very top photo of a watch post makes me _not_ want one. Last time I checked out Nomos in a shop, I felt the same as some of you guys are saying — those lugs are just so long and clunky. The hero shot in this thread shows this clunkiness perfectly. I'd look for the smaller size.


The hero shot is hilarious, but also very revealing. Just be mindful on the size.


----------



## simplify

Thanks for the review!


----------



## snowbongo

Great review and photos! Love the dial, but don't care for the long, angled lugs.


----------



## Tribonian

Great review and photos! 

I keep getting ads for this watch on this site. Nomos describes it as "gender neutral". I don't think that's an inadvertent mistranslation of "unisex". It looks like another company jumping on a very crowded bandwagon.


----------



## stratfan95

teckel12 said:


> I like Nomos, I own an Orion ref 383. But the lugs are kinda long on many models especially the Tangente. The title picture in this thread shows this very well. The watch lugs are off that poor guy's wrist by a half inch at least. That's no way a watch should wear.


Honestly, the title picture was what made me click into this thread; I wanted to know what was going on with that watch on that guy’s wrist. I think the angle and the fact that it appears to be sitting right on the wrist bone does not help though. A more straight on shot of the watch worn a little higher on the wrist would look better. Still, the smaller version of the watch would be much more ideal


----------



## teckel12

stratfan95 said:


> Honestly, the title picture was what made me click into this thread; I wanted to know what was going on with that watch on that guy’s wrist. I think the angle and the fact that it appears to be sitting right on the wrist bone does not help though. A more straight on shot of the watch worn a little higher on the wrist would look better. Still, the smaller version of the watch would be much more ideal


That's why I'm here too. Clearly not a flattering picture. But also illustrates how you may want to downsize when you get a Nomos.


----------



## skspectre

Very nice, but I just can't get myself to like those lugs.


----------



## TaxMan

skspectre said:


> Very nice, but I just can't get myself to like those lugs.


Same. Otherwise it’s a very nice piece. My first Nomos will be a Club.


----------



## Asiafish1967

I have a fairly large 7.75 inch wrist and have owned three NOMOS watches, a 41mm Tangente Neomatik Update, a 35mm Orion Weiss and a 39mm Orion Silvercut. All three fit very well on my wrist, with the size difference mostly affecting how dressy the watch appeared and none of them looking too large or too small. 

That said, the 39mm Orion and 41mm Tangente with their long lugs would easily overhang on a smaller wrist. I think most people limit themselves too much when it comes to size. My collection ranges from 34mm (vintage 1956 Omega Constellation to a 44mm Bacme et Mercier Capeland chronograph and all fit well and look fine. Actually the small (by modern standards) Omega is one of the boldest-looking on my wrist on account of its distinctive pie-pan dial and gold applied hour markers.

Even too-large watches often look great. The reason I no longer have the large Tangente is because my daughter permanently borrowed it. Her wrist is quite a bit smaller than mine and the watch is beautiful on her.


----------



## Shiny-Lights

Bainz83 said:


> Thats such a nice watch. I really really want to like it, but those lugs! Couldn't they do a version with tapered lugs?


The lugs are my only concerns for all of NOMOS' product line..... its so sad


----------



## rkman11

Great review! Had a Tangente 38, loved a lot about it but ended up selling it. The style does speak to me - a 35 will be in my future!


----------



## ctm1967

I love the look of this watch, the dial looks a beautiful colour.
The value of platinum is a bit of a myth in reality though, particularly when it comes to rings. Platinum may well have been more valuable than gold many years ago but the price of it has been in the doldrums for quite some time now. Gold is $850 an ounce higher in price today. You go to a jeweller & the platinum rings will be more expensive than the gold. Interestingly the "cheaper" alternative I was given 10 years ago was palladium which is now $400-500 an ounce more expensive than gold! Pity there's about 1g of it in the ring I bought at that time


----------



## gangrel

My understanding is that platinum is much more difficult to work with than gold. Also, in jewelry and watches, gold is commonly going to be 18 kt, while platinum is .950, which'd be equivalent to 22k, or thereabouts. By _volume_, platinum will also be heavier. The "other 5%" in a platinum alloy can be many things; apparently, the most common for jewelry are copper and ruthenium. Ruthenium allows greater hardness...but it's reasonably expensive in its own right at about $625 per troy ounce. An ounce of platinum-ruthenium alloy would be right round $1000. An ounce of 18k gold (with silver only) would be about $1350. But the Pt-Ru density is 20.7 vs. 17.3 for the gold, so that's about 20% higher. 

So per volume at current prices...they're close to equal.

But the platinum is much harder, and harder to work with.

Also, the spread right now is unusually high. My guess is that gold's being purchased extensively as a commodity. Platinum demand for the last couple years is also down; apparently, palladium is more effective in catalytic converters than platinum, so...guess what people started to use. That's why palladium's gone so high.


----------



## ctm1967

gangrel said:


> But the platinum is much harder, and harder to work with.
> 
> Also, the spread right now is unusually high. My guess is that gold's being purchased extensively as a commodity. Platinum demand for the last couple years is also down; apparently, palladium is more effective in catalytic converters than platinum, so...guess what people started to use. That's why palladium's gone so high.


I agree, platinum is much harder to work with than gold, it's a far less malleable metal for sure. It's more the way that jewellers sales staff sell you the product on value, scarcity etc. I believe they over egg the pudding a fair bit. When it's a simple wedding band you're buying, the degree of difficulty cannot be too much more than with gold? Perhaps the tools, machinery needed is a lot more expensive?

Palladium certainly saw a huge swing to its use in catalytic convertors, cleaner & cheaper than platinum. Since the invasion of Ukraine & all of the economic sanctions imposed on Russia, I really thought we'd see a sizeable uplift in the price of platinum in the short term. From memory, South Africa & Russia are by far the biggest producers of the metal & with one source no longer available I thought platinum would benefit. The previous years surplus in production is holding it back it would appear.
I see that palladium has dropped hugely 25-30% in the last couple of months after it doubling in price over 6 months. I really do wish I'd bought into it when it was £600 an ounce. I considered it & stuck with gold, silver & platinum to my loss


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

Great review. Watch is clean and simple. Very minimalist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

